# Official Thread: Chicago Vs. Indiana 12-20-02



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

This game all boils down to Jalen. if he's hot the bulls could easily embarass the pacers (with o'neal out), but if he's cold the bulls will stay close until the 4th quarter when he starts chucking up bricks and the pacers pull away.

plus you can bet that artest is going to not only try to shut Rose down, but he wants to get in his head. he's gonna wanna prove to the whole world that he own's Jalen, which would make krause and the bulls look bad! i guarantee rose is gonna get smacked, pushed, kneed in the groin, thrown to the ground, etc. and not get any sympathy from the refs in indianapolis!

having said all that i think rose goes for 44 in this game!


Bulls 96
pacers 88


Rose 44 pts.
Marshall 24pts.
chandler 18pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game will be closer than anyone would have thought a week ago. The Bulls are confident, but the Pacers are just a tad older and wiser.

Isaiah will have his team focus on the defensive end, and they will succeed. 

The teams are very even with O'Neal hurt. This is a rare time the Bulls face an actual Center in Miller. 

Rose: 15Pts, 4 ast
JWill: 15Pts, 7 ast
Marshall: 18 pts, 10 reb
Fizer: 15 pts, 10 reb

Indy wins by a nose. Both teams score under 90.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are on the road, remember that. We need to do the things we have been doing at home. Fizer and chandler need to continue to play aggressive. We need to rebound. Need to hit our Fts, need to keep down the t/o

We shall see just how good o'neal is. What i mean is how much they will miss him.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls by 52, 146-94.

Rose lights Indiana up for 8 points, Dali comes in and performs a divine miracle... drops the Pacers for 42 points and 31 rebounds and tells the post-game press conference how much he likes "Night Court and cheeseburgers."


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Bulls by 52, 146-94.
> 
> Rose lights Indiana up for 8 points, Dali comes in and performs a divine miracle... drops the Pacers for 42 points and 31 rebounds and tells the post-game press conference how much he likes "Night Court and cheeseburgers."


BULL SHANNON!!!!!! Gotta love any '80s sitcom reference.....

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

The resemblence is uncanny.

Go Bull.
Go Dalibor.



VD


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*ERob and Artest*

One person I really hope steps up for this game is EROB. His speed can really make a difference in this game, both offensively and defensively, as long as he "keeps his head in the game," BC's euphemism for playing a team game. I think that he might be a good candidate to wear Artest down and help keep him off Jalen's butt. For the Pacers, I don't think we need Hassell's defense as much as we need EROB's offensive pressure and speed.

I'm not too hopeful about winning this one, but it should be a good game. Keep your head on straight, Marcus!

Pacers 102
Bulls 90


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

O'Neal is out tonight so that is good news for you guys.

http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/1/009861-4221-039.html


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

108-103 ---> Pacers


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

*You guys are dreaming....*

Even with ONeal out, the Pacers are well-balanced! 

Against a the only good team over the last few games....the Bulls played a close one at home against Detroit for 40 minutes but Detroit pulled away towards the end of the game.

I see the same story here.....the Bulls really need TC or EC to step up big time to create spacing on the offensive end. They also need to play disciplined ball to win. If they get into an up and down game with the Pacers, its all over...as we are not a good up-and-down team.

I am really hoping that Rose has a good shooting night...cos that will relieve the pressure early and get Artest to try crazy sh**. Or else, it is going to be a long night even if O'Neal is out.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls by 20. Artest bugs out. Miller does nothing. Rose gets hot.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ok, I hope I am wrong but:

I think we lost tonight by a very small margin, between 1-5 pts loss.

Then when we play in Chicago we will lose again all because Jermaine O'neal will play and he will be the difference.



If this first game was @ Chicago and O'neal was out then I would give us the win, but Indiana is some crazy like 11-1 at home, while we are a crappy 1-13 on the road... hopefully we can take at least one out of two...

GO BULLS


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*As far as your previous predictions go...*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls by 20. Artest bugs out. Miller does nothing. Rose gets hot.


...I felt they were pretty funny. This one however, I feel you just might have summed it up in those 9 words.(Bulls should win by about 5-10) I think O'Neal might just be their catalyst...reggie has no revenge of years past cuz it just ain't the same beating Jalen as it was TRYING to beat MJ and Scottie....

Bulls 94, Pacers 89


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls by 20. *Artest bugs out*. Miller does nothing. Rose gets hot.


Thats the ONLY way we win.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is the big letdown game folks. I feel it in my bones.

BLOWOUT!


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

I also agree that the Pacers should blow out the Bulls (even without Oneal). The Bulls are 1-12 on the road. It could be close, but I doubt it. It would be pretty cool for me to be wrong though.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ERob and Artest*



> Originally posted by <b>Good Hope</b>!
> One person I really hope steps up for this game is EROB.


Who's "EROB"?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls by 20. Artest bugs out. Miller does nothing. Rose gets hot.


Crap, everytime you predict a Bulls win we get are brains beat in! :upset:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Yikes, this is ugly early! We're having a hard time getting any open looks.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Oh well, looks like Tyson didn't show up to play. We're getting destroyed inside. How many times have Tyson and Eddy had their backs to the ball which results in an easy basket. :upset: 
We have shown NO inside toughness whatsoever. Settling for too many quick perimeter shots. 17-2 Pacers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

terrible start.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Typical Away game start...*

Rose needs to go to the bathroom and get ahold of himself...he plain SUCKS! 0 Fer what? 6??? Marshall has all the Bulls points don't he?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Rose needs to be benched for this game. Who the hell does he think he is when he was launching all that trey and jumper? Jay is a choker period; Tinsley just schools him.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Donyell has 9 points early but has probably given up about 20. Harrington is knocking people out of the lane and rebounding. Brad Miller is leaving our big guys in his dust running the court. Marcus has already been stripped two times doing his back to the basket dribble. Jalen looks discouraged already, just chucking up some terrible shots.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*34-24 after one....*

Jalen....1-9.....that about sums it up.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Where the hell is the d?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*good points..every one....*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Rose needs to be benched for this game. Who the hell does he think he is when he was launching all that trey and jumper? Jay is a choker period; Tinsley just schools him.



did U expect the Bulls to really win this game? lol (just breath deeply and stay calm....saturday cartoons tomorrow....life is good.)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I would sit Marshall the rest of the half for being so careless on that inbound pass. That should never happen at any level. He is giving good effort on the offensive end but is sleepwalking everywhere else. He's letting Miller outhustle him and Harrington is just shoving him around.:upset:


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Absolutely gutless basketball...and a team effort to boot. Tyson Chandler played like a scared little girl. And Hassell played like a 4th round pick. Totally gutless.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Same place the offense is...*



> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Where the hell is the d?


besides marshall..IN THE TOILET!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*It was Jamals fault...*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> I would sit Marshall the rest of the half for being so careless on that inbound pass. That should never happen at any level. He is giving good effort on the offensive end but is sleepwalking everywhere else. He's letting Miller outhustle him and Harrington is just shoving him around.:upset:


he was looking at the sidelines watching BC...without the ball...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*First time I ever saw a center..*

....try to get a rebound with the middle of his back!!!(Curry)...what a joke....Bulls down by 17....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose is such a great player. You gotta love his shot selection. You gotta love his desire. You gotta love his defense. He's the complete package!!!!!  

And what a great trade.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Rose, I can excuse because of the emotion attached to coming back to Indiana. Fizer's played tough. Besides that, everyone else should be embarrassed. And the worst peart about it is that the Pacers haven't done anything special...just business as usual for them.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

It was also Marshall's fault Bama. He almost fell over the out of bounds line because he was so careless. May as well put Bags and Hoiberg in the game. Maybe they will show some heart. I'm out of here fellas.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

And Cartwright, what a great coach.  

Marshall is hot, so what does he do? Puts in Curry who doesnt know what the meaning of desire is. Plays half *** everyday. 

Great, this is such a great game. 

GOD I HATE THIS!!!! :upset:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I'll be with Scott May on the "Official season is a wash thread"


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Over 6:00 to go in the half....*

Pacers 51(with two foul shots coming after the timout) to 36. Guess BC is gonna save Donyell's scoring for tomorrows blowout in chicago? Makes good sense since he is practically the ONLY bull doing anything!!! Eddie Curry is A SLUG.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Sorry didn't see it, I heard the announcers from the kitchen....*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> It was also Marshall's fault Bama. He almost fell over the out of bounds line because he was so careless. May as well put Bags and Hoiberg in the game. Maybe they will show some heart. I'm out of here fellas.


....oh well.....they suck...what can we say? lol


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

four of our starters are 2 for 16 - that's basically the story


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

hmm, offense is running much smoother without Mr. Rose in there.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The only good news is is that Marcus is making up for the abuse Eddy is getting from Big bad Brad


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

uh oh, he's back in.

What do you guys say? 

4-20?
7-28?

What will his FG made and FG attempts be?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

i'm starting to love fizer...i never thought i would say ithat...

and i'm starting to hate curry...i seriously think he's been smoking a little bud...he seriously looks high out their on the floor...big dummy


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God, put Chandler back in.

Fizer is savin our asses.

I need to stop watchin, all its doin is stressin me out.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*BC is SO stupid....*

He is gonna get Marshall fouled out of the game playing against a 7-footer! Put one of those twin dorks in the game and let them foul out...hell, put both of em in and let em BOTH foul out. He is giving the Bulls ZERO chance of winning by allowing marshall to foul out....geez what an idiot! points for rose? 2...why? Artest.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry looks no better then Oliver Miller right now.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

It's actually pretty funny


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

You gotta be kidding me Bill Carwright. Seriously!!!!! This guy is an absolute idiot. Put Chandler back in, u have like a 6 ft 7 or 8 PF guarding a 7 footer in Brad Miller.

YOU ARE AN IDIOT BC!!!! 

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls down by 22....*

Why....three previous bulls have how many of the 66 points so far in the first half the pacers have scored?? LOL...miller has 22 of em...that...is ridiculous...mercer must have about 10....artest has held rose to TWO points...what now...1 for 12 shooting by rose?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay suckin it up.... 

Hey BC, maybe you're getting outrebounded because you got a PF playin the damn center spot!!!!! And thats Baxter.

Or maybe they just don't teach them to box out.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jay and Jalen should not be allowed to shoot the ball the rest of the night

What happened to establishing the inside game ?

Chandler
Fizer
Marshall
Hassell
Williams please


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*spends half time break vomitting*



btw..i cant wait to see yao ming drop 50 on us..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our defense needs some help tonight ;-)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Riiiight, I had just about enough of this game.

Can't watch this crap anymore.

Rose is great... and so is this crap team. 

Can we please have a damn winning team in the city of chicago, please?????????? :sigh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*68-44 at the half..*

what can ya say? Jalen Jalen Jalen...you just showed WHICH team got the better of that trade last year.....and this game is without their starting PF... can you say PUTRID???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

lol, yea, add O'Neal and u got a 50 pt *** whompin at half time. Add that baby to the record books.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

damn it, where is the defense? Why cant we play decent on the road?!?!?!?! :upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Jay and Jalen should not be allowed to shoot the ball the rest of the night
> 
> What happened to establishing the inside game ?
> ...


Of the starting five....Marshall has done his part....how can you expect a 6'9" to guard a 7'1" center??? give the guy a break..if it were not for he and fizer....we would not have 20 points right now.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Is this the lowest point ever for the Bulls? The optimism built up by the homestand vs. horrible teams has made the fall to this point even harder.

I just want to point out that Indiana is missing its best (by far) player.

It's time to fire the Fat Man, turn the team over to a GM who isn't stuck in a 1950s Peoria mindset, and attempt to rebuild this team in less time than it took to build the Great Wall.

It's broken, folks. It's badly broken and it ain't nowhere near getting fixed.

If you see someone at the T-Wolves, Spurs, or Blazers games wearing a paper bag on his head, you'll know you've seen ScottMay person.

Have a great holiday, all.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

am i wrong for wanting to give up on Curry so soon?

*continues vomitting*


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> if it were not for he and fizer....we would not have 20 points right now.


we have 44 pts right now:

Fizer has 21
Marshall has how many?

with out these 2 we would probably have WAY less than 20 pts


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think this is another one to blame....*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Riiiight, I had just about enough of this game.
> 
> Can't watch this crap anymore.
> ...


on the players and cartwright....if we are gonna lose like this..let chandler and curry feel the humiliation some....geez....why humiliate marshall having to guard a center??? Brad Miller is a bill clinton clammy white pasty out of the water looking piece of fish bait! and this team and coach is making him look like he NEVER has.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Of the starting five....Marshall has done his part....how can you expect a 6'9" to guard a 7'1" center??? give the guy a break..if it were not for he and fizer....we would not have 20 points right now.


uhhhh that was my point - the need to have them on the floor with Chandler upfront and Jay and Trent in the backcourt


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What the hell happened? I thought Jalen would be dominating since he is back in Indy for the first time. Damn, we are getting rolled.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> we have 44 pts right now:
> ...


I would rather have 4 points for the half than let Marcus Fizer--who won't be a Bull after the 2004 season--hijack the offense and take shots and time away from the players who this team is supposed to be built around.

Cartwright has been seduced by the siren song of winning now. If we're going to not be competitive on the road and absorb humiliating losses there night after night, why not let the kids get humiliated?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> we have 44 pts right now:
> ...


10 or 12 i think.....and i said we would NOT have 20 points...we will get 90 points by the end of the game, but the pacers will have 120!!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Brad Miller owes alot to the Chicago Bulls. It was Cartwright who taught him how to use his body on the court and play a tough, aggressive brand of ball. And now its the Bulls who are making him look like he'll deserve a max contract at the end of the season. Forget Olowokandi...Miller's going to be the number one free agent center on the market this summer.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Brad Miller owes alot to the Chicago Bulls. It was Cartwright who taught him how to use his body on the court and play a tough, aggressive brand of ball. And now its the Bulls who are making him look like he'll deserve a max contract at the end of the season. Forget Olowokandi...Miller's going to be the number one free agent center on the market this summer.


That takes absolutely none of the sting out the fact that the Bulls are going to absolutely suck for the foreseeable future, nor does the knowledge that Brad was nowhere near this good when he wore red and black.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dude, Jalen Rose sucks. We're stuck with his *** for what? 6 more years? I'd trade him for a beer right now, cuz I'm fresh out. 

Shows how great of a GM Krause is. The team was legendary, now its a damn joke thanks to his fat ego. Gotta love it.....


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Indy have had 25 trips to the line to our 7 - of course when we get there we shoot like 55% to their 80% 

14 fouls to their 6 and we are getting spanked on the boards because one of Curry of Chandler hasn't been able to contribute here

Ohh and our starting 5 are 7 for 30 from the field

Marvellous stuff


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Our three starting "wing" players are a combined 1 for 20. Last time I checked - 5% from the field wasn't going to win too many games.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> That takes absolutely none of the sting out the fact that the Bulls are going to absolutely suck for the foreseeable future, nor does the knowledge that Brad was nowhere near this good when he wore red and black.


Yeah he was .. he was just playing in a crappier situation. I was the only believer he had when Pink wanted to play Mike Ruffin Center.... remember those good ole days ??


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

what happened to all the support the last 6 games?

jalen sucks now huh? you can tell he's nervous....just let him find his groove.....

but they gonna have to pick it up soon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jalen wont continue to shoot 1-12. 

Look at Fizer!!! Wow


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

*wipes vomit from lips*


let the come back begin


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by Chandler! He needs to use his quickness more often. He left brad standing


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather have 4 points for the half than let Marcus Fizer--who won't be a Bull after the 2004 season--hijack the offense and take shots and time away from the players who this team is supposed to be built around.
> ...


Thank you Mr. Crystal Ball, I guess you must want to get rid of him and get nothing in return. Of course, entitlement minutes based purely on 'potential' is exactly what this team needs to improve. 

Not playing well enough to earn many early minutes in a blow out should be humiliation enough for the youngsters IMO. Fizer and Marshall appear to be the only two who deserve to play tonight (at least so far).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is the first game the Bulls have seen an NBA center in a while.

A decent start to the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i wonder how fast this bandwagon can go now that all those people just jumped off


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jay cannot finish a layup.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr. Crystal Ball, I guess you must want to get rid of him and get nothing in return. Of course, entitlement minutes based purely on 'potential' is exactly what this team needs to improve.
> ...


Here's the dilemma--you get to go and follow Fizer when he's with his next team, whether it's in a few months or after the end of next season. I'm stuck with this team for the rest of my life. 

Fizer's not part of the long term, plain and simple.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr. Crystal Ball, I guess you must want to get rid of him and get nothing in return. Of course, entitlement minutes based purely on 'potential' is exactly what this team needs to improve.
> ...


hello again Fizer Fanatic...!!! jalen is now 2-15....wow....yeah, he is gonna turn it around...yeah, he gets paid millions...and is nervous??? lol thats a good one...Guess jay is nervous too..he has just as many points....the ONLY reason jalen is not scoring is simple.....artest. Marshall now trying to do too much...74-54..its over honey!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma--you get to go and follow Fizer when he's with his next team, whether it's in a few months or after the end of next season. I'm stuck with this team for the rest of my life.
> ...


How do U know?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

The damage has been done .. it really is about pride and seeing if they can put together a competitive half of basketball .. and how we regroup to play them tomorrow night.... that's the litmus test of this side's character


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma--you get to go and follow Fizer when he's with his next team, whether it's in a few months or after the end of next season. I'm stuck with this team for the rest of my life.
> ...


I'll follow Fizer and the Bulls both for the long term. Patience is a virtue w/ the kids (unfortunately). How many minutes did Jermaine O'Neal get early on in his career at Portland? Getting too many humiliation minutes could do more harm than good IMO. Still, Chandler may be ready for more minutes now. I'd like to see more Marshall at SF w/ Chandler and Fizer inside during the game. Hassell and Erob are nothing special as swing players given extra minutes for Chandler as the alternative.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> The damage has been done .. it really is about pride and seeing if they can put together a competitive half of basketball .. and how we regroup to play them tomorrow night.... that's the litmus test of this side's character


I can't wait to see the search for silver linings after the Pacers drill the Bulls again tomorrow night.

I ache for a team that's as good as the Pacers SECOND UNIT.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll follow Fizer and the Bulls both for the long term. Patience is a virtue w/ the kids (unfortunately). How many minutes did Jermaine O'Neal get early on in his career at Portland? Getting too many humiliation minutes could do more harm than good IMO. Still, Chandler may be ready for more minutes now. I'd like to see more Marshall at SF w/ Chandler and Fizer inside during the game. Hassell and Erob are nothing special as swing players given extra minutes for Chandler as the alternative.


The Jermaine O'Neal comparison is as inaccurate as it is tiresome. Jermaine was stuck on the bench behind All-Star caliber players on a team with genuine championship aspirations year-in, year-out. The kids are stuck on a team that is the Washington Generals of the NBA. Where's the comparison?

Fizer won't be a Bull after next season. Book it.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Our backcourt/wing ( starters - Williams, Hassell and Rose ) 

drum roll please ......

3 for 30 

geewiz ya think Jalen and Jay @ 2 for 25 might figure thatit ain't working and get Tyson, Yell and Marcus going inside.. ya know change the complexion of the offense instead of trying in vain to pull rabbits out of hats that just aren't there


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Way to pad those stats, you go Jalen!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Way to pad those stats, you go Jalen!


dude what the hell do you want? You seem like you wont be satisfied with anything....


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> hello again Fizer Fanatic...!!! jalen is now 2-15....wow....yeah, he is gonna turn it around...yeah, he gets paid millions...and is nervous??? lol thats a good one...Guess jay is nervous too..he has just as many points....the ONLY reason jalen is not scoring is simple.....artest. Marshall now trying to do too much...74-54..its over honey!!!


I don't buy nervous. Jalen is great at hitting clutch shots, so I don't see nerves as a problem for him. Perhaps poor shot selection mixed with frustration after missing the first few?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls win the third quarter. As Stan Lee would say. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

In all seriousness, there's one thing Cartwright must not do in this final quarter. He absolutely cannot play Chandler and Curry at the same time. That would be an utter disaster.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> In all seriousness, there's one thing Cartwright must not do in this final quarter. He absolutely cannot play Chandler and Curry at the same time. That would be an utter disaster.


Or Jamal at SG


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: say what you want about the rest...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> The Jermaine O'Neal comparison is as inaccurate as it is tiresome. Jermaine was stuck on the bench behind All-Star caliber players on a team with genuine championship aspirations year-in, year-out. The kids are stuck on a team that is the Washington Generals of the NBA. Where's the comparison?


The comparison is that all 3 were HS rookies who weren't ready to play in the NBA when they came into the league. If the kids can't beat out their Washington General teammates for minutes then they definitely don't deserve to play.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Say what you like about Fizz - but he has shown balls as big as Ben Hur tonight


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Ex Bulls have 58....*

of the pacers 92 points.....hmmmmmm....now rose starts to hit....good job. I guess now that he is playing all this time, his excuse tomorrow will be that he was tired...ya think?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls need to capitalize on the stops they're getting.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Fizer was having his way and getting hot and entered the game at 2.23 in the 3rd and then does not get his 1st shot until 5 minutes into the 4th........ the guards are still taking all those dinky jumpers

Dang

Talent is here no question but they have sever mental lapses that just sees them play dumb basketball through patches which contribute to the blowouts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford brought good energy to Q4
Chandler in for Curry


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls need stops.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> uh oh, he's back in.
> 
> What do you guys say?
> ...



*7-28?* 

oooooh, so close!!!  

He shot 7-24


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Fizer had a monster game. 26 and 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Fizer was having his way and getting hot and entered the game at 2.23 in the 3rd and then does not get his 1st shot until 5 minutes into the 4th........ the guards are still taking all those dinky jumpers
> 
> Dang
> ...


you bring up a good point FJ. Our guards in many games take really bad shots. We have played games where no one could stop Curry, no one could stop chandler and no one could stop fizer, yet, no matter how hot these players are, our guards still come down and jack up questionable shots!! Chuck Daily was a master at playing the hot hand. Someone hit a couple shots in a row he stayed with them until they missed. 


Yes Dabullz we need to stop them and capitalize. 

Will be different at home tomorrow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think so, TBF. At least competitive.

Rose is awesome after poor shooting nights.

JWill isn't going to shoot 1-10 again, I hope ;-)

So this time a different question:

When last year did we lose our 17th?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> This game all boils down to Jalen. if he's hot the bulls could easily embarass the pacers (with o'neal out), but if he's cold the bulls will stay close until the 4th quarter when he starts chucking up bricks and the pacers pull away.
> 
> plus you can bet that artest is going to not only try to shut Rose down, but he wants to get in his head. he's gonna wanna prove to the whole world that he own's Jalen, which would make krause and the bulls look bad! i guarantee rose is gonna get smacked, pushed, kneed in the groin, thrown to the ground, etc. and not get any sympathy from the refs in indianapolis!
> ...


Boy, was I wrong!!!!!!!




:stupid: :rocket:


----------

